# Are Ultegra wheel set hubs as good as standalone hubs?



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Subject says it all.. I'm considering building another set of Pacenti rims with Ultegra 6800 hubs but I'm seeing some really good prices on Ultegra 6800 wheel sets. Are the hubs in the wheel set basically the same as buying hubs separately?


----------

